# ibs- medicine and questions



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

i have had ibs for probably over two years... i will be 13 in april ummm i have been on MARALAX for two years and it isn't working for me anymore (I guess you body gets used to it and it gives u gass later and stuff) I have to take Zelnorm in a couple of months and Milk of Magnesia (after I clear my self out with Magnesuim Citrate and Sena-C for the 4th or 5th time) What do you know about this? Is it good? Also... my doctor told me when I am backed up I have looser stool cuz it squeezes through or something... gosh it's all so confusing!sorry if i am complaining to much? any advice... if this doesn't work i am going to go on a gluten free diet I think


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey! I know what you mean but I don't need that junk lol I just get rRRRRReeeeeaaaaalllllyyyy bad pain... I can't help you much but if you need help w. the pain post again and I'll be very happy to give you some tips!


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

lol srrywhat is your pain like and how much do you getit?Can I have those tips please!?!


----------

